

The Decline of Print Journalism? - byrneseyeview
http://akinokure.blogspot.com/2008/09/decline-of-print-journalism.html

======
mechanical_fish
What does the number of articles in the NYT have to do with anything?
Shouldn't we be trying to measure something that's directly proportional to
revenues, or to profits, or at least to some hazy metric of "influence and
importance"?

Show me a plot of _ad space_ vs time and maybe there'd be something useful to
learn. Every ad represents some definite revenue. All an article represents to
the NYT's business is a cost, and perhaps not even a significant cost.

To say nothing of the fact that "print journalism" != "The New York Times".

